# Simplicity 9040 PowerMax PTO Issues



## bionicjake (May 1, 2015)

I originally posted this in the General Form and didn't know their was a Simplicity Form. 


http://www.tractorforum.com/f181/simplicity-powermax-9020-pto-issues-29749/


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry, there is not much of a following here for the powermax tractors.. I'm pm'ing you.


----------

